# model car boxes



## d7chord (Jun 3, 2007)

does anyone need classic model car boxes from the 70s ? , ill try to post pics asap, mostly racecars.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Let's see what you got.


----------



## d7chord (Jun 3, 2007)

would like to get rid of all


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

I have a good friend who collects 1:1 Vegas who might be interested in the three Vega boxes. He currently owns a restored '72 Panel Express, an award-winning, all original unrestored, sub-10,000 mile 1973 "Millionth Vega" that's been featured in multiple magazine articles, and his latest aquisition, another sub-10,000 mile car, a '76 Cosworth in Dark Maple. Surprisingly, both of the latter cars were originally bought at the same dealership that was located within about a hundred miles from where he lives, although he bought them both from thousands of miles away from there!


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

that artwork would all look awesome hanging on the man-cave wall - i say cut 'em up and hang 'em all! That'd make a cool looking wall display! 

john


----------

